# The Passion of the Christ



## (^^)Regin

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to show the Passion of the Christ movie on our church as an evangelistic in Good Friday during the Holy week. I would like to know if anyone of you already did it and what steps did you do to have permission? 

I have checked the official website and their site seems to have broken links.

Thank you,


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I wouldn't do it because of God's second commandment. See these threads.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/pictures-Christ-41651/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/does-seeing-image-Christ-cause-sin-48777/


----------



## NaphtaliPress

And some older ones,
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/pictures-Jesus-9922/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/2nd-commandment-224/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/images-2nd-commandment-3707/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/movies-about-Jesus-violate-2nd-commandment-25698/


----------



## NaphtaliPress

For a defense of the confessional reformed view pick up the latest issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ (store will reopen on Monday), where there is an article by David VanDrunen. Also, while it is not a common objection given that it flies in the face of Presbyterian/Puritan history, in a post script of sorts I address the objection that the Larger Catechism 109 does not intend to proscribe pictures of Christ's humanity. 
David VanDrunen, "Pictures of Jesus and the Sovereignty of Divine Revelation: Recent Literature and a Defense of the Confessional Reformed View," _The Confessional Presbyterian 5 _(2009) 214-227. Lots of sources cited and modern objections covered.
Chris Coldwell, "_In Brief: _The Intent of Larger Catechism 109 Regarding Pictures of Christ’s Humanity," _The Confessional Presbyterian _5 (2009) 227-228, 323.


----------



## Bengibor

I think if you bought a DVD in a legitimate store you don't need a permission as long as you don't use it for commercial purposes. At least that's how such things are regulated in most EU countries. 
Anyway, talking about the movie itself be somewhat cautious and reserved. I watched it for the second time recently having read some critiques on the accuracy of certain events shown in the film. Mel Gibson largely basis his movie script on the visions of two Roman Catholic nuns and some of the visions are certainly not in the Scriptures. I still believe that the Passion is a great movie but I was not as delighted as when I watched it first time since I paid much more attention to the details therein. Besides, Mel Gibson belongs to the Tridentine, very conservative and Latin Mass loving Catholics and surely the movie was affected by his beliefs.


----------



## AThornquist

I wouldn't use it as a theological tool. There are the theological reasons above, there are historical inaccuracies, and the Gospel isn't clear by it. Yes Jesus was tortured and killed - but _why_? A verbal (and Biblical) Gospel presentation would be better.


----------



## jambo

Quite apart from the 2nd commandment, it is never a good idea for the church to depend on Hollywood to do its evangelism.There are always anecdotal stories of people converted after seeing it but I do not believe this should be used as evangelistic tool. I saw it myself 3-4 years ago and although it may portray the agonies Christ went through it merely depicts the betrayal to crucifixion but there is nothing to suggest any significance in that. There is nothing about sin, penal substitution, atonement, salvation, God's justice, justification, fulfillment of prophecy etc.

Added to this is the defective theology of Mel Gibson's Catholicism.


----------



## VilnaGaon

It is disgusting to behold the number of ""Protestant"" Churches which rented whole movie theaters to watch this Romish movie when it first came out. I remember an Arminian Baptist minister telling me it was the best evangelical tool in existence, ignomring the fact that it was based on a book containing the ecstatic visions of some nun.


----------



## Michael Doyle

Absolutely would not. Clear second commandment violation, numerous inaccuracies and absent the gospel which constitutes the whole circumstance surrounding the passion of Christ. There is so much good evangelistic material, it seems a shame to be sucked into the Hollywood machine


----------



## VictorBravo

Regin, I'm not trying to be overly dramatic, but, as others have stated (thanks, Chris, for the links), this is a bad idea. 

Would you show X-rated movies to your church? I hope not. And the reason is plain: they cause one to violate the Seventh Commandment.

Same goes for this movie, except in our day, our senses are dulled and we don't immediately see it: watching the movie would cause us to violate the 2nd commandment and tempt one to the sin of idolatry.

Please reconsider. Such images tend to have a long-term effect upon sinners that turns their minds away from the grace of God.


----------



## Pergamum

The Truth Project is a very powerful video teaching tool if you want to show a film. I can recommend other videos, like the Amazing Grace DVD or even the old Black and White Martin Luther movie that touches on key issues of salvation and justification by faith.

I applaud your zeal. Keep your enthusiasm. Any negative comments on here should not discourage you from being bold and desiring to show people truth, but only in bette rchanneling your zeal to God-Honoring efforts.


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all your replies, they are highly appreciated.


Hello everyone,

Thank you for all your replies, they are highly appreciated.

Reading you replies made me remember that the crucifixion of Jesus Christ Himself is a violation of all the commandments; for all the commandments can be summed up by loving your God with all your mind heart and spirit and to love your neighbor as yourself. 

We mankind, have mocked and humiliated the Son of God, we have inflicted injuries in Him and nailed Him on the cross to slowly suffer the pain and death. We have intended it evil in every way but thanks be to God he intended it for good!

The 'uglyness' of Jesus' crucifixion had become the most beautiful sacrifice to save a sinner like me from the punishment of my own sins. Thank you Jesus for dying for me, that is an action I can never repay nor fully comprehend.


----------



## Rich Koster

I wouldn't use The Passion.. or the Alpha videos either


----------



## Claudiu

jambo said:


> Quite apart from the 2nd commandment, *it is never a good idea for the church to depend on Hollywood to do its evangelism*.There are always anecdotal stories of people converted after seeing it but I do not believe this should be used as evangelistic tool. I saw it myself 3-4 years ago and although it may portray the agonies Christ went through it merely depicts the betrayal to crucifixion but there is nothing to suggest any significance in that. There is nothing about sin, penal substitution, atonement, salvation, God's justice, justification, fulfillment of prophecy etc.
> 
> Added to this is the defective theology of Mel Gibson's Catholicism.



Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

(^^)Regin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to show the Passion of the Christ movie on our church as an evangelistic in Good Friday during the Holy week. I would like to know if anyone of you already did it and what steps did you do to have permission?
> 
> I have checked the official website and their site seems to have broken links.
> 
> Thank you,


 
In addition to the other questions...

Good Firday?... Holy Week?...


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hello C.M.

Thank you for asking, I am living in Japan, I 'was' planning to coordinate a film showing of Jesus Christ at Good Friday (April 2, 2010). I am praying and gathering information regarding its execution; I like to plan early, that is why I came to the board for insights and advise. 

Thank you


----------



## Michael

Hello Regin!

If I may ask, what do you hope to accomplish by showing the film?


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hello Michael,

Thank you for asking, I would like to use the/a Jesus film with Japanese/Hogen subtitles as a tool to introduce/present/tell about Jesus Christ to non-believers in a limited amount of time. I would like to invite church members to go and invite people for this film showing.


----------



## Michael

Regin,

Is this mainly because of a language barrier then?


----------



## Notthemama1984

I totally agree with the 2nd commandment argument. You can't get around this truth.


----------



## Michael

The reason I ask, Regin, is because you mention that these people are unbelievers. And praise God that you have been moved to reach out to them! We know that unbelievers need to hear the Gospel for it is the power of God unto salvation (Rom 1:16). But if you haven't seen it already, the Gospel is not presented in the Passion of the Christ. For this reason alone it would be ineffective. However, the greater problem, as others have repeated, is that the movie itself is an act of sin according to the Law of God. We would not show someone Christ by stealing or committing adultery, would we? In the same way, it profits no one to present Christ through a violation of the 2nd commandment.

But I am still curious if a language barrier is the reason you are selecting a movie. Not that this makes it right, but curious nonetheless. I know with some tribal cultures the Gospel is presented with an acting out or visible demonstration of the events surrounding the redemption of man. However, we need to be very careful about not overstepping the Law of God.

Regardless, just know that it is God alone that has the power to save these lost people. There is nothing Hollywood can do to make God's work more or less effective. If we trust in him alone and bring forth the Gospel as he has intended/commanded, God will bless our efforts according to his good will. If we disobey him, it is not as if God will always refuse to save the unbeliever (as if our piety is the tipping point), but should he do so and pluck them from darkness it would be in spite of our actions, not in blessing our actions.

It is likely that you have seen the movie since you wish to show it others. Perhaps it made an impact upon you and filled your soul with emotions that have inspired you to serve Christ. If this is the case, just know that these things are so, again, in spite of the intentions of the film. It was not pleasing to God for the movie to be made. But it is possible the he was pleased to use this in a positive way regardless of the sin behind it. Sometimes man will do something evil and God will use it for good (see Gen 50:20). I know this all too well myself, for when I discovered Christ I was a hedonistic sinner--and he used it all towards his glory. But upon being showed the truth of God, should we sin so that grace may abound? By no means. (Rom 6:1-2 ff)

Prayers are with you dear friend.


----------



## Claudiu

Michael Turner said:


> The reason I ask, Regin, is because you mention that these people are unbelievers. And praise God that you have been moved to reach out to them! We know that unbelievers need to hear the Gospel for it is the power of God unto salvation (Rom 1:16). * But if you haven't seen it already, the Gospel is not presented in the Passion of the Christ. For this reason alone it would be ineffective. However, the greater problem, as others have repeated, is that the movie itself is an act of sin according to the Law of God.* We would not show someone Christ by stealing or committing adultery, would we? In the same way, it profits no one to present Christ through a violation of the 2nd commandment.
> 
> But I am still curious if a language barrier is the reason you are selecting a movie. Not that this makes it right, but curious nonetheless. I know with some tribal cultures the Gospel is presented with an acting out or visible demonstration of the events surrounding the redemption of man. However, we need to be very careful about not overstepping the Law of God.
> 
> *Regardless, just know that it is God alone that has the power to save these lost people. There is nothing Hollywood can do to make God's work more or less effective. If we trust in him alone and bring forth the Gospel as he has intended/commanded, God will bless our efforts according to his good will. If we disobey him, it is not as if God will always refuse to save the unbeliever (as if our piety is the tipping point), but should he do so and pluck them from darkness it would be in spite of our actions, not in blessing our actions.*
> 
> It is likely that you have seen the movie since you wish to show it others. Perhaps it made an impact upon you and filled your soul with emotions that have inspired you to serve Christ. If this is the case, just know that these things are so, again, in spite of the intentions of the film. It was not pleasing to God for the movie to be made. But it is possible the he was pleased to use this in a positive way regardless of the sin behind it. Sometimes man will do something evil and God will use it for good (see Gen 50:20). I know this all too well myself, for when I discovered Christ I was a hedonistic sinner--and he used it all towards his glory. But upon being showed the truth of God, should we sin so that grace may abound? By no means. (Rom 6:1-2 ff)
> 
> Prayers are with you dear friend.


----------



## Claudiu

I think using Hollywood to evangelize has been one of the tragedies many churches have given in to. Many claim it's in order to "keep up with the times" and/or use different ways to "promote the gospel." However, in my opinion, replacing the methods God has given us will not be fruitful in the long-run, although you may get some positive reactions initially.


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hello Michael,

Thank you for your kind reply. You are correct, I have seen it once in 2004 and I did not remember that there were inappropriate scenes that shows sin, the only impression that remained in me was the horrific suffering the Christ endured till death. I am grateful for all the feedback from everyone, this is also the reason why I ask PB people first, because I know if there is something wrong or right about it, someone will eagerly respond.

Regarding the language barrier, as I remembered the audio was in Aramaic however there is an available Japanese version with Japanese subtitles, however this is now irrelevant since the film has no use for the cause of evangelism.

Here in Japan only less 10% of the population are claiming to be Christian and perhaps less than 1% of that 10% are reformed. Despite the commercialism of Easter and Christmas, Japanese have no Idea about Jesus Christ.

Even though Japan opened its door to other religions such as Christianity, it is still one of the hardest places to evangelize due to major factors:

1. Culture - Japan is a groupism society, everyone is in need to belong to everybody, this group-ism culture is better off experienced by oneself than than for me to explain; being independent such as that of American Culture is not taught in schools; this means that accepting Christ will literally cause a believer to be rejected by his/her social circle from relatives, friends and working place.

2. Economy - Compared to most countries, Japan after world war II suffered a great loss, this great loss softened their hearts and welcomed the Gospel of Jesus Christ. However Japan quickly recovered after the war. Prosperity drowned their hearts away from the need of God.

3. Cost of living, this is one of the most expensive places to send missionaries, sending 1 missionary to Japan, may be equal to sending 5-10 missionaries in a 3rd world country. Last 4 years ago the IMB of Southern baptist withdraw all their support from the Island I am in and re-divert it to a more densely populated location in the hope to save 'more'.

Those are some few thoughts I would like to share. Thank you again Michael for your time and attention, your insights are highly appreciated.

Sincerly,
Regin


----------



## Michael

Dear Regin,

Thank you for sharing more about the situation. If I may clarify a couple things...

First, the "inappropriate scenes that show sin" would be any scene that visually depicts Christ. This is a plain violation of the 2nd commandment. Beyond that, there were a number of inaccuracies and embellishments in the movie, but the main problem is that it is against God's will for anyone to depict Christ at all.

Also, with my request about the language barrier....I understand that the movie was subtitled, but I did not know if there might have been an issue with communicating the Gospel by word of mouth or not. This is where the temptation to show a movie would seem most relevant.

Your insights into the unique culture of Japan are very interesting, especially the aspect of "fitting in". If I may offer a personal suggestion, I would start with sharing who God is in all of his majesty, then focus on the collective depravity of society, and then preach on the wide gate versus the narrow as well as the cost and reward of salvation. Just some thoughts....

Regardless, I would love to hear how your efforts go. Please keep us informed!


----------



## (^^)Regin

Hello Michael,

Thank you for response, English is one of the three languages I have to juggle with everyday and it takes time for me to grasp what is being said in these post. Your explanation is highly appreciated, it helped me understand what is being pointed out. Thank you.

I am still waiting upon the Lord on how to do about this endeavor, the Lord has been good to me because He used PB to redirect my paths. Thank you for praying with me.


Blessings to you brother,
Regin


----------



## Scottish Lass

Regin,
Do you think a picture of Christ, or an actor playing the role of Christ, violates the Second Commandment?


----------



## alb1

Hi Regin

I commend you on your desire to be a soul winner. As already stated, showing "The Passion" just in and of itself will not meet your desire of sharing the gospel. Sorry to hear the SBC has pulled out of your area. Check out Campus Crusade for Christ International and see what they have available in Japan.


----------

